# Shimano STEPS e8000 short crank options?



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

What's available for Shimano steps that isn't the FC-E8000 and FC-E8050 that's 150 to 165mm long? I see that Shimano has 165 lengths made, but finding a source for them seems to be difficult.

I looked at a FC-E8000 and I have doubts that it can be shortened, since the pocket on the back goes right up to the pedal threads.









I'd like to compare them to standard NDS Shimano crank arms. Maybe they're similar, minus the threading for the pedals.


----------



## ananth (Jun 7, 2011)

https://mirandabikeparts.com/en/shop/e-bike/delta-sh/

I ordered my 160mm arms directly from these guys in portugal. Came to $90ish with Fedex 2-day shipping.

BTW, Shimano non e-bike arms don't fit. They do slide on, but they are not wide enough to engage the full depth of the spline on the spindle. (I tried with an XT M8000 NDS arm from my other bike)


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I have Steps 8000 and I believe I ordered my 165mm from Hollandbikeshop.com? Either them or In Germany at discount bike.de? Something along those lines. They are solid and do deliver.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Just ordered mine from Mirandabikeparts.com. Got the DeltaSH 155mm. 

Looking forward testing it out in STP’s Rocky Ridge climb as soon as I get em installed.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

I have a set of the Miranda DeltaSH's at 160mm and I liked them but had a couple of issues. First off don't use the included crank bolts as they are soft plastic and I couldn't torque them enough without deforming those bolts. Unlike a normal crankset where you barely tighten the bolts to set the pre-load these crank arms seem to need additional torque, I had one arm fall off after the bolt backed out on my second ride, lucky for me I managed to find the bolt and re-install it for the ride back home. Adding to this issue is that I couldn't get the Shimano safety plate/pin or whatever they call it that fits between the crank arm bolts and has a pin that seats into a hole in the spindle to fit at all with these cranks. The Shimano bolts will work fine with the Miranda arms and allow for higher torquing of the arms. 

The other issue I had may be self induced though I can't figure out how it happened but on a ride the left hand pedal backed out far enough that when I tried to clip out of my SPD's instead the threads in the crank arm pulled out and the pedal fell off still attached to my shoe. Maybe I can salvage them if I find the correct tap/die to try and clean up the threads that remain, better than just chucking the arms in the trash. 

I went back to my 170mm Shimano arms and have had no issues since but I would still like some shorter ones, I did notice that the info on the new E7000 groupset mentioned 165mm arms alongside the 170's so maybe they will become more available Stateside. If nothing else I'll go the Gutch route and get the 165's from Europe.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I’ve had zero issues with my cranks. I had a creak and it was driving me nuts. Chased it for three days, greased and re-torqued everything, still there. Finally I took out the big pivot bolt in the lower rear sub, and that was the culprit, FYI Focus owners.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Gutch said:


> I've had zero issues with my cranks. I had a creak and it was driving me nuts. Chased it for three days, greased and re-torqued everything, still there. Finally I took out the big pivot bolt in the lower rear sub, and that was the culprit, FYI Focus owners.


Funny you mention it, I was just picking up my Focus from the LBS after a tune up and the Mechanic found the exact same thing as I was there waiting for it to get finished. Also had a very loud creak from the seat post area and it turned out to be the bottom of the clamp where it sits on the post.

I noted that in the midst of all the Spec Levo release that they all come with 165mm cranks this year, not sure if that is a change from previous years.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

That seat post clamp is a POS.


----------



## TheBikeStore (Aug 27, 2017)

Why not the e8000 in 165mm? Shimano North America has (6) 165mm e8000 arms in stock. they retail for about $30. A trip to your local bike shop and they should be able to order some for you.


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

Mainly because I want to try 155mm and want to see about downsizing a rear wheel to emulate the experience that the Canyon Spectral:ON offers (and Foes Mixer). 27.5+ sags kind of low anyways, according to some sources (e.g. Mojo 3 reviews). I'm currently in SoCal and 2.3 tires are the sweet spot here, due to the open nature and how frequently you get up to 18+ mph.

That and it offers me the possibility to upsize on a bike that has a 18.5" seat tube length in the next size up, to get a longer front center to better match the long chainstays. A shorter crank raises my saddle height.

Just theory-crafting at the moment. Not sure how much these ebikes need long CS. Do they have problems with the front wheel lifting, with the shorter stays? Shimano seems to market that they have 70 Nm of torque, but at what RPM? I like to ride chunky climbs in a higher gear, and there are definitely some cases where the bike gets pitched up steep enough for that to be a prob on my normal bikes. Perhaps brute force momentum works... xD

I see plenty of crank options for the other motors, but didn't want to count out Shimano. Fazua's the current front runner though, for what I'm looking for (Lapierra eZesty), but the affordable options have Shimano (Motobecane, Commencal, and maybe soon Canyon and Vitus).


----------



## superdosser (Nov 3, 2005)

*My left pedal just backed out yesterday too!*



Zinfan said:


> I have a set of the Miranda DeltaSH's at 160mm and I liked them but had a couple of issues. First off don't use the included crank bolts as they are soft plastic and I couldn't torque them enough without deforming those bolts. Unlike a normal crankset where you barely tighten the bolts to set the pre-load these crank arms seem to need additional torque, I had one arm fall off after the bolt backed out on my second ride, lucky for me I managed to find the bolt and re-install it for the ride back home. Adding to this issue is that I couldn't get the Shimano safety plate/pin or whatever they call it that fits between the crank arm bolts and has a pin that seats into a hole in the spindle to fit at all with these cranks. The Shimano bolts will work fine with the Miranda arms and allow for higher torquing of the arms.
> 
> The other issue I had may be self induced though I can't figure out how it happened but on a ride the left hand pedal backed out far enough that when I tried to clip out of my SPD's instead the threads in the crank arm pulled out and the pedal fell off still attached to my shoe. Maybe I can salvage them if I find the correct tap/die to try and clean up the threads that remain, better than just chucking the arms in the trash.
> 
> I went back to my 170mm Shimano arms and have had no issues since but I would still like some shorter ones, I did notice that the info on the new E7000 groupset mentioned 165mm arms alongside the 170's so maybe they will become more available Stateside. If nothing else I'll go the Gutch route and get the 165's from Europe.


My pedal backed out yesterday as well.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I picked up a 165 set...I think my one was 170. I have not changed it yet. They are sold out in many places but can still be found with some searching. I think I paid around $50 which was a bit cheaper than most places.


----------

